# Bindings for a yes typo



## Rclay (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey snowboard forums, posted about some bindings earlier today and upon the recommendation of some others on the forum, I’m in the market for a new board.

I think I’ve decided on a yes typo, sounds like a great all around board and as I’m in Maine we get a lot of hard and icy snow, which I’ve read it handles well.

Now I’m looking for some bindings that would pair well. As I’m still pretty new to snowboarding (this will be my second year) I was hoping you all might be able to help out in some good binding recommendations that would go well with the typo.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Any decent mid flex bindings should work well with the Typo. The bindings you asked about in your other thread would be perfect, just make sure you get the Re:Flex version for boards without Burton's channel. Personally I'm a big fan of Burton's bindings and have had a few sets of Cartels over the years. 

If I was looking at new bindings for a Yes board Now would be top of the list also. Not exactly sure of the best models for the Typo but they do a Yes/Now colab which they market as an all mountain freestyle binding so should be a great match.


----------

